# If you have something to tell me, please tell me...



## Sam

I have just received a private message from a member of this forum telling me that they have recently received a private message from another member of this forum, someone whom I have helped a considerable amount and asked nothing in return (the fool that I am) who is saying some extremely hurtful and untoward things. I have no way of knowing how many other forum members this person has been messaging also saying very untruthful things about me unfairly, hence why this is being posted on the boards and not in a PM as those members who do not know me deserve to know the truth about me, and the lies that are being said in PM's are not it.

I would just like to say, if you have a problem with me, please stop being a coward and sneaking around behind my back and tell me to my face. And if you have any proof that I have EVER done anything wrong on this forum then please share it with everyone and not a chosen few where moderators can't see. 

Sorry if I've broken the rules by posting this MS. I just think it's rather unfair that I've spent so much time on here helping people only to have this kind of stuff spread about me in PM's behind my back. It is actually defamation of character, which is actually illegal, and I don't just mean against forum rules.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi Sam,

I am so sorry to read your post. Expat forum has benefited with all your posts and I for one would like to say thank you for sharing your knowledge with us.

Chris


----------



## samui13

I second that MS - I have found your posts useful Sam and for the record, I havent got a private message (and would have replied rather briskly if I had). shame they werent brave enough to actually say it to your face so you could respond!

Chin up - lots of us are appreciating your help on here.

Lou


----------



## wales1970

I too would like to add that you have been a great help and a fountin of knowlage.


----------



## rezshaa

wales1970 said:


> I too would like to add that you have been a great help and a fountin of knowlage.


Hello Sam
I would like to say that I and I am sure many others have learned a lot from the well-intentioned advice and help you have given on this forum.You come across as a kind and caring person and I would not worry about the poison pen.I have not received any pm re you and if I had I would have told them where to put it.It would be useful to find out who is doing this so they could be banned from access.
Please dont lose heart and I hope you continue to help everyone with their queries/problems etc.
YOU ARE APPRECIATED.


Maurice


----------



## Lanason

Sam said:


> I have just received a private message from a member of this forum telling me that they have recently received a private message from another member of this forum, someone whom I have helped a considerable amount and asked nothing in return (the fool that I am) who is saying some extremely hurtful and untoward things. I have no way of knowing how many other forum members this person has been messaging also saying very untruthful things about me unfairly, hence why this is being posted on the boards and not in a PM as those members who do not know me deserve to know the truth about me, and the lies that are being said in PM's are not it.
> 
> I would just like to say, if you have a problem with me, please stop being a coward and sneaking around behind my back and tell me to my face. And if you have any proof that I have EVER done anything wrong on this forum then please share it with everyone and not a chosen few where moderators can't see.
> 
> Sorry if I've broken the rules by posting this MS. I just think it's rather unfair that I've spent so much time on here helping people only to have this kind of stuff spread about me in PM's behind my back. It is actually defamation of character, which is actually illegal, and I don't just mean against forum rules.


Sam - you have always sensible and good on here:clap2:
name and shame the trouble makers I say - :eyebrows:


----------



## MensEtManus

You have a cute baby in your picture. --> In other words, you are ok by me. 

Regarding PMs, folks are too scared to send me any, so --> stay happy, lots of folks appreciate you on here.


----------



## txlstewart

I appreciate all you have shared with us as well. Small people bully behind the scenes....shame on that person!


----------



## Sam

Awwwwwwww, thanks guys 

This wasn't supposed to be a "big-up Sam thread" lol, I just got a bit upset and angry then suddenly this thread seemed to spring from my fingers!!

I'm glad to hear others haven't been getting these kind of PM's. I'm just grateful for the one who did tell me about the PM they received, since they are not a regular poster and we do not know each other!! Not yet, anyway.


----------



## Sonrisa

Sam said:


> Awwwwwwww, thanks guys
> 
> This wasn't suppoed to be a "big-up Sam thread" lol, I just got a bit upset and angry then suddenly this thread seemed to spring from my fingers!!
> 
> I'm glad to hear others haven't been getting these kind of PM's. I'm just grateful for the one who did tell me about the PM they received, since they are not a regular poster and we do not know each other!! Not yet, anyway.




I for one really enjoy reading your posts, and I know they must have helped many, even though I disagree with them most of the time but that's just me...., however, we both like Glee, so I suppose we agree on some things... but no i haven't received any pm about you... what a mean thing to do. Wonder who that is (alan, horus, dammit who, we all want to know op2:????)


----------



## Sam

Sonrisa said:


> I for one really enjoy reading your posts, and I know they must have helped many, even though I disagree with them most of the time but that's just me...., however, we both like Glee, so I suppose we agree on some things... but no i haven't received any pm about you... what a mean thing to do. Wonder who that is (alan, horus, dammit who, we all want to know op2:????)



LOL. There's a saying, if you and I always agree about everything then one of us is being unreasonable. I would never expect everybody to agree with my opinions, that's why they're opinions  

The point is the forum is here for a mix of people to all contribute their own opinions or experiences for those who are reading them to either enjoy or take away information relevant to them.


----------



## pole_mistress

Well im new to the forum and havent had any PM's from anyone. 
If the b*tching on here is anything like that on TA I think ill be saying ma'a salaema as I really couldnt be bothered with it. Some people just need to grow up, we are all here to help each other not be the subject of cyber attacks!!!!!


----------



## Beatle

I haven't had any PMs either


----------



## aykalam

Sam said:


> Awwwwwwww, thanks guys
> 
> This wasn't supposed to be a "big-up Sam thread" lol, I just got a bit upset and angry then suddenly this thread seemed to spring from my fingers!!
> 
> I'm glad to hear others haven't been getting these kind of PM's. I'm just grateful for the one who did tell me about the PM they received, since they are not a regular poster and we do not know each other!! Not yet, anyway.


 Feel the love :grouphug:


----------



## flossy207

neither have I had any PMs!!!


----------



## DeadGuy

The worst part in here is that it's coming from something (Not someone) that you've helped!

If it wasn't a forum for expats I'd say that this is a typical Egyptian hypocrisy...........But I think I know what "person" did this and it wouldn't surprise me if I was right!

That thing went on private to be such a ****, you came in public, that should show the difference......!

You're doing a great job helping everyone whenever you can in here, and you don't need anyone to remind you of that! So don't let it get into you!

Name and shame?


----------



## SHendra

I agree with the others Sam don't let it get you down! It's not worth your time.


----------



## Lanason

shall we start a poll to vote on who we think it is ??? :gossip:

actually maybe that is a dumb idea but would be real fun :fencing:


----------



## aykalam

Lanason said:


> shall we start a poll to vote on who we think it is ??? :gossip:
> 
> actually maybe that is a dumb idea but would be real fun :fencing:


hehe we could all get banned en masse. Tahrir lives on :clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland

I will put money on you all guessing correctly.... But no names please


----------



## Lanason

MaidenScotland said:


> I will put money on you all guessing correctly.... But no names please


O no - has a SUPER INJUCTION been taken out :eyebrows::eyebrows:

Ok so twitter it is then :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Lanason

MaidenScotland said:


> I will put money on you all guessing correctly.... But no names please


err how much and in which currency :focus:


----------



## MaidenScotland

Lanason said:


> O no - has a SUPER INJUCTION been taken out :eyebrows::eyebrows:
> 
> Ok so twitter it is then :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Lol. Yes it has...


----------



## MaidenScotland

lanason said:


> err how much and in which currency :focus:


5le


----------



## marenostrum

DeadGuy said:


> If it wasn't a forum for expats I'd say that this is a typical Egyptian hypocrisy...........But I think I know what "person" did this and it wouldn't surprise me if I was right!


My friend this stuff goes on everywhere not only in Egypt.


----------



## marenostrum

Lanason said:


> O no - has a SUPER INJUCTION been taken out :eyebrows::eyebrows:
> 
> Ok so twitter it is then :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


At least the individual from this forum never professed to be a top family man, an example for the community and worthy of an obe like mr Ryan Giggs did.

The uk must be handing out these obes like confetti, do they come with a British passport?


----------



## MaidenScotland

marenostrum said:


> At least the individual from this forum never professed to be a top family man, an example for the community and worthy of an obe like mr Ryan Giggs did.
> 
> The uk must be handing out these obes like confetti, do they come with a British passport?


True.... Liz jones of expatforum is more an apt description


----------



## marenostrum

MaidenScotland said:


> True.... Liz jones of expatforum is more an apt description


has the individual still got access to the forum?


----------



## MaidenScotland

marenostrum said:


> has the individual still got access to the forum?


Yes... I can only take action if I have a reported post, you can also,report private messages. Sam has not reported the post and I do not expect her to do so.


----------



## MensEtManus

Have you guys noticed that MS is a softie lately? It is a bit creepy. 


good morning everybody! The only day of the week I get to sleep and the *******s call me at 7:30am to ask me the dumbest question possible....


----------



## Sonrisa

LOL, everyone knows that when you want to get some sleep in Egypt, switching off the phone is a must.


----------



## MaidenScotland

MensEtManus said:


> Have you guys noticed that MS is a softie lately? It is a bit creepy.
> 
> good morning everybody! The only day of the week I get to sleep and the *******s call me at 7:30am to ask me the dumbest question possible....


I am chilled out ... Although I think that Spain has as much mind blowing paper work as Egypt.
I am sitting by the pool listening to the birds singing, just fed the hens and goats. Life at the moment could not be better


----------



## marenostrum

MaidenScotland said:


> I am chilled out ... Although I think that Spain has as much mind blowing paper work as Egypt.


HMRC taxation forms and related info are as bad if not worse than any paperwork trail found in the mogamma....:juggle::scared:


----------



## hurghadapat

MaidenScotland said:


> I will put money on you all guessing correctly.... But no names please


H H H.......aving a good guess........Maybe be right or maybe wrong


----------



## DeadGuy

marenostrum said:


> My friend this stuff goes on everywhere not only in Egypt.


True........But some are lower then others.........MUCH lower! :juggle:

Only an Egyptian would pretend to be your friend while they sneak behind your back and be such a p***y AFTER you do your best to help them...........!!!

That's all I'm gonna say :spit:


----------



## Fiona08

Sam said:


> Awwwwwwww, thanks guys
> 
> This wasn't supposed to be a "big-up Sam thread" lol, I just got a bit upset and angry then suddenly this thread seemed to spring from my fingers!!
> 
> I'm glad to hear others haven't been getting these kind of PM's. I'm just grateful for the one who did tell me about the PM they received, since they are not a regular poster and we do not know each other!! Not yet, anyway.


Sam - I cannot believe that anyone would want to speak ill of you!. Although only knowing you a short time, I believe that we would be lost without your wealth of experience and knowledge and the help personally you have given me. I am actually quite speechless about it.


----------



## OmJoe68

Hello everyone. 
I've been living in Egypt for many years and just joined this forum after reading many advices from SAM. Hope you are feeling better now.


----------



## iCaesar

Am new here , dont know what this is about , but remember this:
"The higher you get , the more haters you get."
John.


----------



## Chill

I appreciate all your comments/help/thoughts Sam, so I say disregard anything from anyone else, esp. if they are such a coward they cant deal with it directly with you.
Thanks for your input and time!


----------



## Saraha5587

I like your posts and find them useful  chin up chick


----------



## saafend

Sam said:


> Awwwwwwww, thanks guys
> 
> This wasn't supposed to be a "big-up Sam thread" lol, I just got a bit upset and angry then suddenly this thread seemed to spring from my fingers!!
> 
> I'm glad to hear others haven't been getting these kind of PM's. I'm just grateful for the one who did tell me about the PM they received, since they are not a regular poster and we do not know each other!! Not yet, anyway.


Hi Sam
I have not had any.

I understand you will not name as you are far too professional and respected on this forum to undo all that. I also understand when you started this thread you were angry and upset over a pm that was allegedly sent to somebody else. I have now spent 2 hours going through previous threads trying to work out who it is. Im pretty sure i know who it is but im tired so could still be biassed over a previous thread about trashing somebodys apartment. Im not in Hadaba at the moment as i came back in case my local area needed me during these troubled times. I am back in Sharm on 15/09/11. As said i do not expect you to name and shame but could you please anser me this.

Is it worth me bringing some Welsh eggs back with me ? ( the yolk is darker yellow and stain is at least 5 times harder to wash off ) or am i completly barking up the wrong tree?

Saaf

ps. If you do not want to anser would you mind putting on here the person that recieved the pm so i can ask them. If they are anywhere near as unhappy about this as i am they will have no problem telling me.

Chin Up, British togetherness is exactly what is required in times like this.


----------



## saafend

I only have one week before im home so please anser. 
Please Sam, i would hate to get this wrong so for the sake of an innocent persons walll please speak up
Saaf


----------



## MaidenScotland

saafend said:


> I only have one week before im home so please anser.
> Please Sam, i would hate to get this wrong so for the sake of an innocent persons walll please speak up
> Saaf



Sam has said her piece and knowing Sam she will say no more on the subject.. now closed


----------

